# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Aloe Vera; Een natuurlijk alternatief

## ajoortje

Aloe vera bevat meer dan 270 vitale stoffen voor mens en dier. Tevens reinigt Aloe vera het bloed , het bevorderd de zuurstoftoevoer naar alle organen. het helpt de spijsvertering en de voedselopname in het lichaam te bevorderen, en het maakt het lichaam gezond.

De Aloe Vera drinks kan helpen bij de volgende huidaandoeningen:
Eczeem, psoriasis, gordelroos, abcessen, roos, dermatitis, acne, voetschimmels, puisten en waterpokken. Maar ook bij brandwonden, grote wonden, operatie en schaafwonden.

Het is geen medicijn maar een natuurproduct.
Heeft u alles geprobeerd, probeer Aloe Vera eens.

Ik heb het zelf ook geprobeerd en mijn huid werd zichtbaar beter. Acne verdween. 
Ik ben zelf distribiteur van het bedrijf Forever living products.
30 dagen niet goed geld terug garantie.
Voor informatie kunt u me mailen naar [email protected]

----------

